# Kemah Boardwalk



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Saturday evening we took a drive to Kemah for dinner, afterwards I decided to catch a couple of long exp of the rides.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, that thing pops. I love that shot, it is beautiful. btw, I like your frame also.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

Great Picture! love the color and composition, thanks for posting it


----------



## fishn123 (Sep 16, 2008)

could share what the settings were?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

You bet, but first, go download Opanda (Google "opanda"). That is some free software to view the tech data of darn near any photo.

Now the setting were, 1DMkII, Canon 24-105L
ISO 400
Mode - AV
Apt - f16
Shutter Speed - 6 sec
Metering - Eval
Auto W/B.



fishn123 said:


> could share what the settings were?


----------



## LEAP YR. BABY (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't post very often, more of a behind the scenes person. But I want you to know that I admire your work and look forward to your posts.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Well thank you very much for the kind comment. I do appreciate it. Please feel free to visit my web site, 
http://davisbourque.zenfolio.com/



LEAP YR. BABY said:


> I don't post very often, more of a behind the scenes person. But I want you to know that I admire your work and look forward to your posts.


----------



## fishn123 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, I certainly appreciate the help and for sharing your talent!


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

GREAT pic!!


----------

